#  Der kleine Patient >   Kuhmilchallergie >

## Wolkenträumle

Hallo, ich befürchte, dass mein Kleinster an einer Kuhmilcheiweißallergie leidet. Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich bis vor kurzem nicht mal wirklich, dass es das gibt bis eben verschiedene Symptome bei dem Kleinen auftauchten. Wie mittlerweile wohl jeder das so macht, habe ich dann mal im Internet recherchiert und bin zum Beispiel auf diesen Schnelltest Milchallergie gestoßen. Das hat meinen Verdacht dann nochmal erhärtet und ich habe einen Arzttermin vereinbart. Meine Frage lautet nun, ob hier noch andere Mütter Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben? Ich fände es toll, wenn an dieser Stelle ein Austausch möglich wäre! Viele Grüße!

----------


## AnD73

Grundsätzlich ist der Mensch das einzige "Säugetier", das auch nach dem Säuglingsalter von sich aus Milch konsumiert und diese auch verstoffwechseln kann. Alle anderen Lebewesen würden große Probleme bekommen, u.a. mit der Verdauung. (Btw.: Dass wir den Katzen Milch geben, ist auch nicht gerade die beste Idee. Wasser ist für die Stubentiger die bessere Wahl.) 
Wenn er (Wie alt ist er denn?) die Milch im Moment nicht verträgt, lass sie einfach weg. Kinder können auch Wasser, Früchtetees oder verdünnte Obstsäfte trinken. Wenn er etwas älter ist, kann man das mit der Milch noch einmal probieren. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappt, kann er eben keine Milch trinken. 
Auszutesten wäre, ob er nur keine Milch verträgt oder ob es auch Milchprodukte sind, auf die er reagiert. Dies würde dann eine breitere Palette an Nahrungsmitteln (Joghurt, Quark, Butter, Käse, usw.) ausschließen. Außerdem würde es ein intensives Auseinandersetzen mit vielen Inhaltsstoffen bedeuten. Man glaubt nicht, in wie vielen Produkten Trockenmilchpulver enthalten ist.

----------


## sorriso

Ja, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, es gibt genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten, wenn dein Kleiner Kuhmilch nicht verträgt.

----------


## Dori83

Hallo!
Ich selbst habe eine Lactoseintoleranz, mein kleiner Mann reagiert auf Fructose...es ist zwar ein etwas umständlicher Weg (gerade, wenn wie bei uns zwei Intoleranzen unter einem Dach wohnen  :Smiley: ), jedoch kann man gerade bei Lactose auf vieles ausweichen.
Aber erstmal den Arzttermin abwarten!

----------

